# United Modern Arnis Instructional Video Clips!



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 7, 2008)

Here are some video clips from Dan McConnell's United Modern Arnis.

Rompida Clips:

[yt]SgCrVgEk1I0[/yt]

[yt]Mi6yUkupmYw[/yt]

[yt]LL-whVFX6pM[/yt]

[yt]3pJnJKuQs24[/yt]

Banda y Banda Clips:

[yt]ZU38EjKMgOE[/yt]

[yt]jyez6u7M0OY[/yt]

[yt]8RhrxC6QJ50[/yt]

[yt]dfFSKep-BR8[/yt]

[yt]wDDVDGZ5o8I[/yt]

[yt]a_iAysMtQyg[/yt]

[yt]0SyVgwd-90I[/yt]

[yt]QgmXaw0W2XI[/yt]


----------



## Brian King (Aug 7, 2008)

Thank Brian for the clips. I had a chance to train a bit with Dan last year at the week long training event that Kelly Worden puts on (I forget the name of the event) He is a good guy and has good skills. I enjoyed working with him when we partnered up and I enjoyed the classes that he taught.

Regards
Brian King


----------



## arnisador (Aug 7, 2008)

Lots of good material!


----------



## Brian Jones (Aug 8, 2008)

Guro Dan is a great teacher, and has a great school.. I drive an hour and 45 minutes to train with him every two weeks.  It's well worth it.

Brian Jones


----------



## hapkenkido (Sep 21, 2008)

grt clips thanks for putting them on here


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 21, 2008)

great clips  
thanks


----------

